# Campgrounds In Fredricksburg, Tx



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

We are traveling to TX in mid Dec. to go to a wedding and are planning on camping wondering if anybody has any suggestions on where to camp. Dont know if any of the pools would be open anyway and depending on how cold it is might not be doing much outside. So basicly better bathrooms, and nicer sites. we have four smaller children so playground would be nice.

Thanks for you help

Russ


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

NAturedog2 said:


> We are traveling to TX in mid Dec. to go to a wedding and are planning on camping wondering if anybody has any suggestions on where to camp. Dont know if any of the pools would be open anyway and depending on how cold it is might not be doing much outside. So basicly better bathrooms, and nicer sites. we have four smaller children so playground would be nice.
> 
> Thanks for you help
> 
> Russ


Try the KOA on U.S. 290. It's about 7 miles east of F'burg. Next door is a wildlife park. We've used this for two Texas rallies.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Try the KOA on U.S. 290. It's about 7 miles east of F'burg. Next door is a wildlife park. We've used this for two Texas rallies


Have to agree. Nice, clean park. You won't find an indoor pool or much of a playground, but there is some wide open space in the park and the lot sizes are nice.

I've been there a couple times even when not rallying with my fellow Outbackers.

Nothing better in that vicinity.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Russ, You're not going to find a better place than this KOA in the Fredericksburg area. It does have nice sites as well as alot of open space for the kids to run around.
Let us know when you are going and maybe we can have a mini rally.

Robert


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Give this a look-see.

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Texas...ericksburg.html

Sluggo


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anyone been or heard of Oakwood Rv park in Fredricksburg? I saw them in the camping book just wondering if anyone has been there or by there and can compare it to the KOA??

Thanks
Russ


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Russ,
Never stayed there, but the sites are tight. We checked into it for one of our Texas Rallies, but they could not accommodate us. Maybe we are just sold on the KOA on U.S. 290 on the east side of Fredericksburg. Different strokes for different folks.
Robert


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Has anyone been or heard of Oakwood Rv park in Fredricksburg?


I stayed there once. It was about this time two years ago. Spaces were tight....I couldn't even use my awning...we were that close to our neighbors.

There are a few sites that are really nice in front near a pond, but most of them are not. I wouldn't stay there again. (and haven't....always go to the KOA).

Mark


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info.. We will try and stay at the KOA then... Just wondered what the Oakwood park was like. They have a real nice ad in the Woodalls book. Thoguht maybe they campground might be that nice.

Russ


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

NAturedog2 said:


> Thanks for the info.. We will try and stay at the KOA then... Just wondered what the Oakwood park was like. They have a real nice ad in the Woodalls book. Thoguht maybe they campground might be that nice.
> 
> Russ


Just FYI.

If you go down the road that the KOA is located on about 5 miles or so, you'll find Lukenbach. Everyone has to visit there at least once. There are no signs as people kepp stealing them.
Ask to stay in the campsites down by the animal park. Enjoy your stay.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have to agree with the other Texas Outbackers. If you stay in the back wooded area, you'll think you are at a State Park. Have fun!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are not fans of KOA style RV Parks but have to give the Fredericksburg one a big thumbs up!!! Stay in the back under the trees!

-CC


----------

